# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  ممكن اسماء افضل المدارس النموذجيه في الشارقه

## ام محمد858

السلام عليكم
بنات الله يبارك فيكم الي تعرف اسماء افضل المدارس النموذجيه في الشارقه و ارقامهم 
ضروووووووووووووووووري 
والي بترفع لي الموضوع او تفيدني بمعلمومه مالها الا دعوه طيبه في ظهر الغيب
منتظره ردودكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ام محمد858

بارك الله فيكن وين الردود ما كنش العشم

----------


## uae lawyer

لو كنتي طالبة مدارس نموذجية في دبي يمكن كنت أقدر أفيدج 

بالتوفيق 

للرفع  :Smile:

----------


## @أم عمر@

للرفع

----------


## هند سلطان

** للرفع **

----------


## عطر الهوامير

الله ييسر لج امرج وانا فرحت يوم شفت موضوعج لاني صدق محتاجة حق عيالي مدرسة نموذجية الله يوفقج ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## سوارة

" الْلَّهُم اسْتُرْنِي كَمَا سَتَرْت نَفْسَك بِنَفْسِك لَاعْيُن تُرَاك وَلَا يَد تُمْسِك " 

"الْلَّهُم اسْتُرْنِي فَوْق الْأَرْض وَتَحْت الْأَرْض وَيَوْم الْعَرْض

----------


## عبقرية وبس

هلا اختي..مدارس النموذجية بالشارقة معروفه وهم 6 بس
3 مدارس للبنين و3 مدارس للبنات
نبدأ بمدارس البنين
مدرسة الشارقة النموذجية للبنين ( من صف 1 إلى الخامس) 
مدرسة المجد النموذجية (من صف سادس الى التاسع)
مدرسة الثانوية النموذجية ( من صف عاشر إلى ثاني عشر)
مدارس البنات
مدرسة الشارقة النموذ جية للبنات ( من صف 1 إلى خامس)
مدرسة المنار النموذجية للبنات ( من صف السادس إلى التاسع)
مدرسة واسط النموذجية للبنات ( من صف عاشر إلى ثاني عشر)

بصراحة المدارس النموذجية واااااااااااااايد مهتمه بالطلاب والطالبات ودوما في تواصل بين أولياء امور والمدرسة
نحنا عندنا بنات من اهلنا في مدرسة شارجة النموذجية وبنات جيرانه في المنار النموذجية يمدحون المدارسهم وايد بس ما أعرف عن الرسوم وتسجيل وتدريس أي شي! 
أتمنى أنج أستفدي وتوكلي على الله وسجلي عيالج هناك :Smile:

----------


## ام محمد858

> هلا اختي..مدارس النموذجية بالشارقة معروفه وهم 6 بس
> 3 مدارس للبنين و3 مدارس للبنات
> نبدأ بمدارس البنين
> مدرسة الشارقة النموذجية للبنين ( من صف 1 إلى الخامس) 
> مدرسة المجد النموذجية (من صف سادس الى التاسع)
> مدرسة الثانوية النموذجية ( من صف عاشر إلى ثاني عشر)
> مدارس البنات
> مدرسة الشارقة النموذ جية للبنات ( من صف 1 إلى خامس)
> مدرسة المنار النموذجية للبنات ( من صف السادس إلى التاسع)
> ...


فديتج 
مشكوره ........ مشكووووووووووووره الله يبارك لش في عيالش و صحتش و و رزقش
و الله يحققك لك الي الي تتمنيه ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## مروهاج

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ )

----------


## عبقرية وبس

الله يوفقج

----------


## أم غلا34

شو الفرق بين المدارس النموذجية والمدارس الحكومية العادية
والنموذجية دوامهم لين الساعة كم 
ياريت لوتكتبون كل مدرسة في أي منطقة بليز

----------


## ام محمد858

انا ولدي في مدرسه حكوميه تخيلي ان المعلمات كل واحده معها فصل و الطلاب لا
بمعنى لما تجي حصة العربي يروحو فصل معلمة العربي و لما تجي حصة الرياضيات يروحو فصل الرياضيات و بعدين يخرجو من فصل الرياضيات يروحو فصل النجليزي و عليها من فصل الى فصل 
و الشنطة مليانه على الاخر و كان اول العام في الصيف تخيلي في الحوش من فصل لفصل و اطفال الله يعينهم 
عمري ما شفت مثل هذا النظام و لما سألتهم قالو تعليمات الوزارة 
اروح احيان اشوف ولدي في المدرسه الله يعينهم بالعرق و الشنط و الحاله ارهاق من صف لصف
درسنا الى الجامعه المعلم لي يجلنا مش احنا الي ندوره 

غير الحمامات غير حاجات كثيره لكن امكن من مدرسة لمدرسه في فرق
تووووووبه بطلع ولدي من هذه المدرسه و ما حدخله حكومي

----------


## أم غلا34

*معقوله ليش جي أول مرة أسمع هاالكلام الله يعين والله 
والمدارس النموذجية كيف نظامهم من حيث التدريس 
سمعت أنه تدريسهم واااااايد أصعب عن باقي المدارس 
يعني مدرسة أسماء مب نموذجية صع بس من مدارس الغد*

----------


## بثـينه

> هلا اختي..مدارس النموذجية بالشارقة معروفه وهم 6 بس
> 3 مدارس للبنين و3 مدارس للبنات
> نبدأ بمدارس البنين
> مدرسة الشارقة النموذجية للبنين ( من صف 1 إلى الخامس) 
> مدرسة المجد النموذجية (من صف سادس الى التاسع)
> مدرسة الثانوية النموذجية ( من صف عاشر إلى ثاني عشر)
> مدارس البنات
> مدرسة الشارقة النموذ جية للبنات ( من صف 1 إلى خامس)
> مدرسة المنار النموذجية للبنات ( من صف السادس إلى التاسع)
> ...


هذيل المدارس اللي أعرفهم أنا بعد ..
بس أعتقد في غيرهم بعد ...




> انا ولدي في مدرسه حكوميه تخيلي ان المعلمات كل واحده معها فصل و الطلاب لا
> بمعنى لما تجي حصة العربي يروحو فصل معلمة العربي و لما تجي حصة الرياضيات يروحو فصل الرياضيات و بعدين يخرجو من فصل الرياضيات يروحو فصل النجليزي و عليها من فصل الى فصل 
> و الشنطة مليانه على الاخر و كان اول العام في الصيف تخيلي في الحوش من فصل لفصل و اطفال الله يعينهم 
> عمري ما شفت مثل هذا النظام و لما سألتهم قالو تعليمات الوزارة 
> اروح احيان اشوف ولدي في المدرسه الله يعينهم بالعرق و الشنط و الحاله ارهاق من صف لصف
> درسنا الى الجامعه المعلم لي يجلنا مش احنا الي ندوره 
> 
> غير الحمامات غير حاجات كثيره لكن امكن من مدرسة لمدرسه في فرق
> تووووووبه بطلع ولدي من هذه المدرسه و ما حدخله حكومي


 
في حيااااااااتي ما سمعت عن مدرسه نظامها جي ؟؟؟
بذمتج وين هالمدرسه شو اسمها ؟؟؟
وايدين أعرفهم يدرسون في مدارس حكوميه و نظامهم وايد أوكيه ونفس نظام المدارس الثانيه !!
هاي أي تابعه لأي وزاره .؟؟ وزاره الرفق بالمعلمات ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام محمد858

في حيااااااااتي ما سمعت عن مدرسه نظامها جي ؟؟؟
بذمتج وين هالمدرسه شو اسمها ؟؟؟
وايدين أعرفهم يدرسون في مدارس حكوميه و نظامهم وايد أوكيه ونفس نظام المدارس الثانيه !!
هاي أي تابعه لأي وزاره .؟؟ وزاره الرفق بالمعلمات ؟؟؟؟؟[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

ارسلت لك اسم المدرسه على الخاص و عنوانها

----------


## أم غلا34

والمدارس النموذجية كيف نظامهم من حيث التدريس 
سمعت أنه تدريسهم واااااايد أصعب عن باقي المدارس 
يعني مدرسة أسماء مب نموذجية صع بس من مدارس الغد

----------


## ام محمد858

احب اعرف الي عيالها في مدارس حكوميه نفس نظام مدرسة ولدي نفس الي كتبته 
ما كتبت اسم المدرسه ما حبيت اشهر فيهم 
ارسلته على الخاص
فيدونا هل كل المدارس الحكوميه نفس النظام يعني انه قرار وزاري جديد هذه السنه

----------


## غزالة فرعونية

> احب اعرف الي عيالها في مدارس حكوميه نفس نظام مدرسة ولدي نفس الي كتبته 
> ما كتبت اسم المدرسه ما حبيت اشهر فيهم 
> ارسلته على الخاص
> فيدونا هل كل المدارس الحكوميه نفس النظام يعني انه قرار وزاري جديد هذه السنه


هيه الغالية أنا بعد ولدي نفس النظام أنا مثلك اتفاجأت يوم سرت بداية الفصل الثاني بس خبرتني المديرة أونة كل مدرسة بتزين الصف وتحط فيه الوسائل التعليمية للمادة عسب يكون أسهل بس أنا اشوفه تعب عالطلاب

----------


## ام محمد858

> هيه الغالية أنا بعد ولدي نفس النظام أنا مثلك اتفاجأت يوم سرت بداية الفصل الثاني بس خبرتني المديرة أونة كل مدرسة بتزين الصف وتحط فيه الوسائل التعليمية للمادة عسب يكون أسهل بس أنا اشوفه تعب عالطلاب


تعب و بس الا قلي في الصيف ممكن تصيبهم ضربة شمس الله يعينهم لان مو كل الحوش مظلل
ياريت يلغو هذا النظام هذا راحه للمعلمه و هلاك للطالب عاد لما يكون صف اول
الله يعينهم

----------


## عبقرية وبس

أختي بثينة هذه هي المدارس النموذجية بس ومافي غيرهم!
ام محمد الله يعين ولدج....

----------


## أم غلا34

ررررررفع

----------

